# What do you use to cut cork rings?



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

O K,

I am about to get my feet wet. I want to use cork rings for handles and to fabricate some sort of design in the assembly. I am not too interested in trying to weave patterns with thread as I do not have the patientce.

What would you recommend that I use to cut the cork to keep an absolute minimum (read none) kerf?

Thanks,

J L Dunn


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

If you are talking about the inner diameter of the ring - there are really only 2 methods

1. get a piece of rod blank and put on sanding grit - then reem out the inside

2. use small files - by small I mean the courseness of the file is fine

Some folks have used a drill bit _ I think Mud Hole sells a set of them - I haven't tried that yet - mainly because I all ready had a set of files handy

Thats my 0.02 - others here will have some handy advise


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Kappa Sig,


That is not quite what I am talking about. Picture the cork ring, say either 1/4" or 1/2" thick lying flat. You can cut it on the "X" and "Y" axis and have 4 pc. Do the same thing with different color corks. Then reassemble in whatever pattern pleases you...I know, lots of gluing. But, if you have several different colors, say ivory, burnt orange (he, he, he) or umber or red or blue...then you can get quite a pattern upon reassembly. 

Also consider cutting at different degrees other than 90 degrees...let your conscience be your guide.

Now you know why I want a suggestion for minimum kerf when cut.

JLD


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

www.customtackle sells a jig for doing this. Cutting can be done w/ a jewelers saw. japanese flush cut saw, exacto razor saw, single sided razorbade/ rubber mallet, etc. You can make your own jig, once you know the thickness of the cutting blade. For some reason, it won't work w/ burnt orange rings, not that I've tried.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is my set up. I tried a japanese saw and the cut was too wide. A jeweler's saw is what most people recommend. Not having one I used a blade and pounded it with a rubber mallet. I had a bag of rubber bands on hand and I used those to hold the pieces while gluing. I think electrical ties will work better.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cutting cork rings*

Hi Ellis,

What kind of glue do you use to reassemble the rings and to glue them together to make the handle?

Joe


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Joe,
I use Weldbond Universal Adhesive to glue the rings together. I have a set of stainless steel mandrels that I glue the rings on and turn the handle on a small lathe that I bought from Grizzly tools. I paid $39 for it and use an electric drill as the power source. I drill the hole in each ring just slightly smaller than the blank and glue them on the mandrel which has been coated with paraffin. The paraffin keeps the glue from sticking to the mandrel. I made a cork clamp from a pistol grip type clamp with holes on each end. I slide the mandrel through the holes and squeeze the handle until I get a firm grip on the cork. Let it sit 48 hours and start turning the handle on the lathe. Afterwards I twist the handle off of the mandrel and bore out the hold to fit the rod blank. I will look through my documents for a picture of the clamp and post a picture of it. I like the Weldbond because I don't get glue lines with it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ellis,
Do you use the FC pilot bits to drill the holes before sliding on the mandrel and gluing up? I've been gluing up on the 1/4" mandrel and then handreaming the grips afterwards. It is quickly becoming my least favorite part of building. I need a better way, but don't have a drill press. Jerry


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hidi Ho*



J L Dunn said:


> O K,
> I want to use cork rings for handles and to fabricate some sort of design in the assembly.
> J L Dunn


 --The last issue of rodbuilding magazine had article about making custom cork design...You may want to pick it up for idea...I went to cutrate for my reamers....Good luck!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Goags,
Yes you can use the FC pilot drill bits but you need some way to stabilize the drill so that you can get a straight hole. I first started out with a cheap drill holder that I got from Sears. That one was around $30 and made my drill into a drill press. Someone liked it more than I did and stole it out of my garage. I don't know why since I had a bunch of other tools laying around at the time which were more expensive. My wife saw me crying (lol) and went to Sears and bought me a small drill press which I dearly love. I do all of my cork work outside on a picnic table but I now keep my tools under lock and key. If your hands are steady, which mine aren't, you shouldn't have any trouble using the FC bits. Try to get the holes as close to the diameter of the blank as posible so you won't have as much reaming to do.


----------

